# 95 maxima chip on ebay



## mfpharaoh (Apr 24, 2008)

i see alot of 95 maxima module chips that are about 30 bucks and say they increase horsepower by about 20, the chip has to do with the iat, does anyone know if it will really work.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

20 horsepower for just $30? I HIGHLY doubt it...


----------



## clif (May 20, 2008)

*$30 chip*

what yo get isn't really a chip buy rather a simple plane old resister.:lame:
This you wire in per instructions and it changes something in a signal to a computer.
I can buy one of these for 15cents. it will give you a hard check engine light and a couple of other flaky problems sometimes. I will be glad to sell you this chip for, oh say 30% below ebay cost with $55.00 shipping.
clif


----------



## joeb's01max (Jul 8, 2008)

it's just a resistor brotha, don't waste your cash...


----------

